# New Aggressive Behavior After Neuter... HELP!



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

If you read one of the pamphlets on Rimadyl, aggression can be a side affect. You should mention it to your vet and perhaps switch to a different anti-inflammatory.


----------



## charliebun (Jun 20, 2014)

Just checked online and Meloxidyl, which is what he is taking, can cause aggression as well. Thanks - I didn't even think about it, because we didn't get the normal insert with the medicine as they showed us how to give him the first dose there. I'll have to call the vet, hopefully this is the cause and it will stop under a different medication. I had never heard of neutered dogs becoming MORE aggressive; typically that only occurs in spayed females.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It could also be tied into the ecollar. Don't stress out too much until he has his ecollar off and is off all the meds. Good luck!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I would get him off the meds and out of the collar as much as possible. Then see how it goes. I can see how sticking your hands around his head with the collar on would be a little unnerving for a puppy.

However, I had this happen to one of my cats. He was the world's friendliest cat, and would visit with all our guests. Then we had him fixed and he wouldn't get near people again. This happened immediately when we brought him home. He did act the same as usual around us, so that was good. After that, I was very hesitant to ever leave any of my pets at the vet.  I don't know if dogs could react in the same way.


----------

